#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Сексуальная нравственность?

## Legba

По следам соседней темы (про украинское нингма).
Наверное уже было, но я что-то не нашел.
Итак, вопрос. Существуют ли наставления Будды, описывающие "правильное сексуальное поведение" в рамках пяти обетов упасаки?
С монахами-то дело понятное.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlekseyE

В словаре дост. Ньянатилоки написано:



> "He avoids unlawful sexual intercourse, abstains from it. He has no intercourse with girls who are still under the protection of father or mother, brother, sister or relatives, nor with married women, nor female convicts, nor, lastly, with betrothed girls."
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb...iccaacaara.htm


также есть сутта, где говорится о неумелых действиях тела:




> Unskillful Bodily Action
> 
> "He gets sexually involved with those who are protected by their mothers, their fathers, their brothers, their sisters, their relatives, or their Dhamma; those with husbands, those who entail punishments, or even those crowned with flowers by another man.


все остальное наверное является правильным сексуальным поведением в соответствии с pa&#241;ca-sīla

----------


## Legba

> все остальное наверное является правильным сексуальным поведением в соответствии с pa&#241;ca-sīla


Не сочтите меня уж совсем подонком, но не получается ли в таком случае, что гомосексуализм, педофилия, некрофилия и зоофилия вполне приемлимы? :Confused:  Не могу поверить, чтобы это не было прописано - при той дотошности, с которой перечислены категории женьщин, входящих в понятие "чужая супруга".

----------


## AlekseyE

> Не сочтите меня уж совсем подонком, но не получается ли в таком случае, что гомосексуализм, педофилия, некрофилия и зоофилия вполне приемлимы? Не могу поверить, чтобы это не было прописано - при той дотошности, с которой перечислены категории женьщин, входящих в понятие "чужая супруга".


Про гомосексуализм тут где то обсуждалось уже по-моему, можно поиском попробовать воспользоваться. Насколько я понимаю Будда нигде не говорил о "правильной" или "неправильной" сексуальной ориентации. Скорее тут можно говорить о потворстве чувственным желаниям.




> педофилия


я думаю это входит в категорию сексуальной активности, по отношению к тем кто находится под опекой



> with girls who are still under the protection of father or mother, brother, sister or relatives





> некрофилия и зоофилия


ничего по этому поводу не встречал

----------

Тарасова (11.04.2009)

----------


## Норбу

Нет, про гомосексуализм точно ничего не написано, и правильно! а вообще зачем все время к этой теме возвращаться?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (10.04.2009), Вова Л. (09.04.2009), Илия (10.04.2009), Марица (11.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

Не написано - и ладно. Меня просто несколько смутили спекуляции на эту тему Олега Мучжиля - в тибетской-то традиции все строго.

----------


## Норбу

> Не написано - и ладно. Меня просто несколько смутили спекуляции на эту тему Олега Мучжиля - в тибетской-то традиции все строго.


Да, основные тексты тибетской традиции строговаты к этой теме(интересно почему?). Но по сути лишь последнее из 10 неблагих деяних не позволяет практиковать буддизм(со слов ЕС Далай-ламы).

----------


## Топпер

> Не сочтите меня уж совсем подонком, но не получается ли в таком случае, что гомосексуализм, педофилия, некрофилия и зоофилия вполне приемлимы?


насчёт некрофилии - это всегда было за рамками в любой культуре. Видимо специально даже не нуждалось в каких-либо указаниях.
Насчёт педофилии - тоже не совсем просто. Дело в том, что на данном этапе, прозападная цивилизация начала истерику на эту тему. Поэтому сейчас всё переворачивают с ног на голову. В древности же выдать девочку замуж после того, как у неё начинался цикл было вполне в норме. Даже на Руси выдавали замуж лет с 14 стабильно. В 19 - 21 - это были уже старые девы.
В Иудаизме мальчик может женится с 13 лет, если мне память не изменяет.
Более малолетние девочки естественно находились под защитой семьи. Это же относилось и к просто незамужним девушкам.
В наше время, конечно, лучше не совершать действий сексуального характера выходящие за рамки УК РФ.
Зоофилия запрещена для монахов.

Насчёт гомосексуальных связей. Для монахов по одной версии такие связи относятся к параджике. По другой к сангхадисесе. Каноне есть упоминания о гермофрадитах и манерных мужчинах, которых нельзя было постригать в  Сангху.
О запретах мирянам не слышал. Да в Азии вообще к этому вопросу относятся проще.



> Не могу поверить, чтобы это не было прописано - при той дотошности, с которой перечислены категории женьщин, входящих в понятие "чужая супруга".


Дело в том, что связь  ни с одной из вышеперечисленных категорий не ведёт к рождению потомства и создания семьи. И все эти девиации являются не инстинктивными т.е. не столь мощными, как влечение к половозрелой женщине.  Поэтому и столь дотошное описание, видимо, не было нужно.

----------

AlekseyE (10.04.2009), Alert (09.04.2009), DraviG (10.04.2009), Ersh (09.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.04.2009), Legba (09.04.2009), Sforza (10.04.2009), Александр С (09.04.2009), Илия (10.04.2009), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2016), лесник (10.06.2009), Марица (11.04.2009), Михаил Макушев (11.04.2009), Норбу (09.04.2009), Этэйла (09.04.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Да, основные тексты тибетской традиции строговаты к этой теме(интересно почему?)


По той же причине, что и курение - нарушается (еще более грубым образом) циркуляция праны со всеми вытекающими для практики садханы.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, основные тексты тибетской традиции строговаты к этой теме(интересно почему?). Но по сути лишь последнее из 10 неблагих деяних не позволяет практиковать буддизм(со слов ЕС Далай-ламы).


Культурные особенности накладывают свои отпечатки. 
У нас если Дхамма приживётся, то к гомосексуализму тоже будут хуже отнисится, чем в Азии  :Smilie:   ибо у нас своя культура. Да и вообще Буддизм будет пожоще.

----------


## Кхантибало

Этот список 20 видов "недозволенных" женщин упоминается в Каноне несколько раз, причём не в комментариях, а в лекциях самого Будды. Так что мы не можем списать это на самодеятельность комментаторов.

Очень плохо то, что неизвестно, как Будда вывел данный список и почему не дал формулу, при помощи которой он был выведен. Такая формулировка в виде списка без формулы даёт мне основание обвинить Будду в догматизме и непоследовательности. Мои претензии на этот счёт я уже выражал ранее.

Кстати, ещё один интересный момент. В Христианстве, как мы знаем, бракосочетание является одним из таинств и браки "совершаются на небесах". Отсюда совершенно понятно, почему прелюбодеяние там является грехом.

Но в Буддизме брак является личным делом человека, которое не имеет отношения к религии и духовному миру. Буддийские монахи не осуществляют церемонию бракосочетания и буддисты вправе вступить в брак или развестись без необходимости получать разрешение на это от религиозной общины. В то же время, в учении Будды есть правило на счёт того, кто является допустимым партнёром, а кто - нет  :EEK!:

----------

Raudex (13.04.2009), Вова Л. (10.04.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

А кто-то может привести список эти 20 видов недозволеных женщин?

----------


## Топпер

> Но в Буддизме брак является личным делом человека, которое не имеет отношения к религии и духовному миру. Буддийские монахи не осуществляют церемонию бракосочетания


Определённые церемонии всё же проводят.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> и буддисты вправе вступить в брак или развестись без необходимости получать разрешение на это от религиозной общины. В то же время, в учении Будды есть правило на счёт того, кто является допустимым партнёром, а кто - нет


Это естественно. Буддисты жили в окружении людей выросших по большей части в брахманизме и джайнизме. У них были определённые установки и взгляды. Будда просто процитировал их и порекомендовал к использованию. Так же, как например, он использовал брахманистскую космологию в своих наставлениях.

----------


## Топпер

> А кто-то может привести список эти 20 видов недозволеных женщин?


Так вот же, в сообщении Павла они приведены:



> проповедях самого Будды, относящимся к 3 правилу для мирян мы встречаем только 10 видов женщин, например в Салейяка сутте, МН 61:
> māturakkhitā piturakkhitā mātāpiturakkhitā bhāturakkhitā bhaginirakkhitā &#241;ātirakkhitā gottarakkhitā dhammarakkhitā sassāmikā saparida.n.dā antamaso mālāgu.laparikkhittā. 
> то есть женщина, находящаяся под опекой матери, отца, матери и отца, брата, сестры, родственников, семьи; монахиня; замужняя женщина; женщина, на которую наложено наказание (арест и т.п.). Также в сутте добавлен и 11 вид antamaso malagu.naparikkhitta - женщина, помолвленная с другим человеком.
> 
> Остальные 10 видов в суттах не упоминаются, хотя их можно найти в Виная питаке: dhanakkītā chandavāsinī bhogavāsinī pa.tavāsinī odapattakinī obha.tacumba.tā dāsī ca bhariyā ca kammakārī ca bhariyā ca dhajāha.tā muhuttikā.
> (Винаяпитака, PTS страница 3.0139)
> женщина, купленная мужчиной с целью сделать её своей женой; женщина, добровольно живущая с мужчиной; женщина, вышедшая за мужчину из-за его богатства; бедная женщина, вышедшая за мужчину ради получения одежды и других необходимостей; женщина, прошедшая вместе с мужем ритуал бракосочетания, проводимый старейшинами их семей; женщина, вышедшая за мужчину, которой освободил её от тяжёлого бремени (долга и т.п.); рабыня мужчины, ставшая его женой; работница мужчины, ставшая его женой; женщина, захваченная как военный трофей и сделанная женой; женщина, прожившая некоторое время с мужчиной и считающая себя его женой.
> 
> Как видим, здесь просто раскрывается значение понятия "замужняя женщина". Итого мы имеем 10 видов незамужних женщин и 10 видов замужних.

----------

Вова Л. (09.04.2009), Марица (11.04.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Зоофилия запрещена для монахов.
> 
> Насчёт гомосексуальных связей. Для монахов по одной версии такие связи относятся к параджике. По другой к сангхадисесе.


Thanissaro Bhikkhu в своей книге относит к параджике любую сексуальную активность, в т.ч. некрофилию, гомосексуализм и даже отношения с голодными духами  :Smilie: 




> *Object.* The full penalty under this rule applies to any voluntary sexual intercourse with a human being, a "non-human" being (a yakkha, nāga, or peta), or a common animal, whether female, male, neuter, or hermaphrodite.
> 
> Performing sexual intercourse with a dead body — even a decapitated head — also entails the full penalty if the remains of the body are intact enough for the act to be accomplished.
> 
> In addition, the Vinita-vatthu lists two examples of "self-intercourse": A bhikkhu with a supple back takes his penis into his mouth, and a bhikkhu with an unusually long penis inserts it into his anus. Both cases carry the full penalty.

----------


## Этэйла

> А кто-то может привести список эти 20 видов недозволеных женщин?


Одна из них я  :Smilie: 
Мужчины вы все это обсуждаете на полном серьезе?... и вас это так сильно волнует :Big Grin:

----------

Чиффа (11.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Thanissaro Bhikkhu в своей книге относит к параджике любую сексуальную активность, в т.ч. некрофилию, гомосексуализм и даже отношения с голодными духами


Я как раз его комментарий и имел в виду (плюс комментарии тайских монахов). По другой трактовке мне указывали на то, что в Винае прописано конкретно: объект женщина или самка животного. Если бы хотели описать все случаи, написали бы просто "сексуальный контакт". 
Но вообще я специально этот вопрос не выяснял. Для меня пока не актуально  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Одна из них я 
> Мужчины вы все это обсуждаете на полном серьезе?... и вас это так сильно волнует


Волнует нарушение обетов. Для мирян эти пункты  ещё актуальней, чем для монахов.

----------

AlekseyE (10.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.04.2009), Zom (10.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Мужчины вы все это обсуждаете на полном серьезе?... и вас это так сильно волнует


А Павла Буре это волнует ещё больше, т.к. в этом вопросе он видит "косячество" со стороны самого Будды.

(я правда не совсем понял в чем косячество - как-то не осилил такой объём аргументации про недозволенных женщин) 
-))

----------


## Вова Л.

> (я правда не совсем понял в чем косячество - как-то не осилил такой объём аргументации про недозволенных женщин) 
> -))


А я почитал - по-моему, довольно аргументировано.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А изнасилование,это по части Ахимсы?

----------

Тарасова (11.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Очень плохо то, что неизвестно, как Будда вывел данный список и почему не дал формулу, при помощи которой он был выведен.


Дал, отказаться от причинения вреда живым существам.

----------

Тарасова (11.04.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> По следам соседней темы (про украинское нингма).
> Наверное уже было, но я что-то не нашел.
> Итак, вопрос. Существуют ли наставления Будды, описывающие "правильное сексуальное поведение" в рамках пяти обетов упасаки?
> С монахами-то дело понятное.


тему не читал, но на вопрос можно ответить, что не было формальных предписаний "правильного сексуального поведения" до случая, с монахом Удайином 

http://www.uic.ssu.samara.ru/buddhis...da/udayin.html

----------

Legba (10.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (10.04.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  http://www.uic.ssu.samara.ru/buddhis...da/udayin.html

----------


## Топпер

Ссылка не работает

----------


## Поляков

> Ссылка не работает


http://www.uic.ssu.samara.ru/buddhis...da/udayin.html

----------


## Тарасова

Legba:"Не сочтите меня уж совсем подонком, но не получается ли в таком случае, что гомосексуализм, педофилия, некрофилия и зоофилия вполне приемлимы?"

Может я что-то не понимаю,но тогда почему ко всем этим перечислениям не добавлено еще и изнасилование и расчленека на этой же почве?
Товарищи,это можно все намешать в одну кучу и не сделать никакой разницы?
Простите,но педофилия и зоофилия это склонение и насилие совершенно не имеющее отношение к желанию того кого склоняют никакого отношения.Это надругательство и насилие над дургим живым существом.Или вы считаете,что животное тому крайне радо?Или ребенок 5-10 лет  испытывет осознанное сексуальное влечение и на его психику это не оказывает влияния?Также я считаю абсолютно правильным,что западные люди возмущались по поводу раннего (я бы сказала насильственного,социально,культурно принужденного) брака.Потому одной физиологии недостаточно,чтобы начать сексуальную жизнь,человек еще должен подходить к этой теме с абсолютной осознанностью и пониманием своих желаний,а не навязанных внешними условиями.
А по поводу гомосексуализма очень ясно выражались многие монахи и учителя.Это не является большим извращением,чем любая распущенная,не знающая меры сексуальная жизнь.Я часто читала интервью в которых задавали подобные вопросы и ответ на них был незатейливо прост:гомосексуализм является ни больше и не меньше,а тем же стремлением к чувственному удовольствию.И тут уже каждому решать в какой степени он будет контролировать это стремление.
Неоднократно также психологами (в том числе и Фрэйдом) высказывалось мнение о том,что дети очень часто рождаются биссексуальными,а ориентирует их уже общество.
Поэтому не надо,как мне кажется,мешать в кучу гомосексуализм,который извращением может являться только в головах других,и остальные вещи (как зоофилия и педафилия),которое ограничивает свободу и выбор других существ.

Неужели,чтобы понять умеренность в чувственных удовольствиях и ли воздержание от них,то надо обязательно,чтобы на это четко указывал какой-то текст?

----------


## Топпер

> Простите,но педофилия и зоофилия это склонение и насилие совершенно не имеющее отношение к желанию того кого склоняют никакого отношения.Это надругательство и насилие над дургим живым существом.Или вы считаете,что животное тому крайне радо?Или ребенок 5-10 лет  испытывет осознанное сексуальное влечение и на его психику это не оказывает влияния?


В принципе - может испытывать. В 10 лет сексуальный интерес уже вполне осознаваемый. А в 12 можно и отцом стать.



> Также я считаю абсолютно правильным,что западные люди возмущались по поводу раннего (я бы сказала насильственного,социально,культурно принужденного) брака.Потому одной физиологии недостаточно,чтобы начать сексуальную жизнь,человек еще должен подходить к этой теме с абсолютной осознанностью и пониманием своих желаний,а не навязанных внешними условиями.


Это в вас западная культура говорит. А раньше критерием брака было желание родителей, которые хотели устроить брак самым лучшим образом. Исходя из своего жизненного опыта. И, как правило, они оказывыались правы.

----------

Тарасова (11.04.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Топпер:"В принципе - может испытывать. В 10 лет сексуальный интерес уже вполне осознаваемый. А в 12 можно и отцом стать."

Много глупостей можно наделать в жизни! :Smilie:  Может мы просто под осознанностью имеем в виду нечто разное.Не знаю.Просто одно дело испытывать в 12 лет интерес к этой теме,испытывать возбуждение при виде обнаженного тела,но это только самое начало опыта человека,это только первые ощущения (может и не самые первые) влечения.Ведь сексуальный опыт должен сопровождаться принятием определенной культуры поведения,а не той дикости,которую можно наблюдать во многих арабских (и не только) странах,когда при виде женщини в купальнике начинаются улюлюкания и животный интерес.Ну это же дикость какая-то!В зоопарке и то так себя не ведут.И в этом случае пусть я буду называться "западным человеком",чем позволю себе такую распущенность.

Нельзя культуру страны и с ее традициями,подменять своей личной культурой и образованием,потому что заметьте,что в любой стране и с любой культурой человек,который ведет себя как "обезьяна" оставляет о себе не самые приятные ощущения.И это очень даже сильно говорит о его личной образованности.
Один пример из собственной жизни:
В подрастковом школьном периоде я не особо интересовалась историей,физикой и даже моей любимой теперь уже литературой.У меня вообще в голове ветер гулял,хотя о смысле жизне задумывалась с пеленок. :Smilie:  И вот интерес бурный к истории,к литературе,к философии у меня проснулся немного позже,а потом меня как прорвало,я стала читать в захлеб и осознано.И очень многие мысли стала переосмысливать и расширять (ну это нормально).С сексуальной осознанностью все обстоит также.Она меняется в зависимоти от всего остального своего ума.Не так ли?

Теперь представьте,что мне внушили с детства как должна складываться моя жизнь,какие мужчины мне должны нравиться,чего я должна хотеть,а потом просто я бы сказала "нагло" решили мою участь.И я уже с детства в пиленках и на мысли остается очень мало времени.Так и пропразибаю до смерти! :Smilie: 
Не поймите,что я сейчас хочу принизить как-то чужую культуру,я только хочу сказать,что всему свое время,только человек может сам до всего дойти и отвечть за это.
Мне кажется,что очень безнравственно пораждать систему (культурно традиционную),в которой человек уже по сути является рабом этой системы.
Ой,простите,что так много написала! :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Много глупостей можно наделать в жизни! Может мы просто под осознанностью имеем в виду нечто разное.Не знаю.Просто одно дело испытывать в 12 лет интерес к этой теме,испытывать возбуждение при виде обнаженного тела,но это только самое начало опыта человека,это только первые ощущения (может и не самые первые) влечения.


Мы говорили о том, может ли ребёнок до 12 лет включительно, испытывать сексуальный интерес и влечение. Я вам привёл пример, что это возможно. И это о мальчиках. Девочки зреют ещё раньше.




> Ведь сексуальный опыт должен сопровождаться принятием определенной культуры поведения,а не той дикости,которую можно наблюдать во многих арабских (и не только) странах,когда при виде женщини в купальнике начинаются улюлюкания и животный интерес.Ну это же дикость какая-то!В зоопарке и то так себя не ведут.И в этом случае пусть я буду называться "западным человеком",чем позволю себе такую распущенность.


А они говорят, что это у нас женщины распущенные: в купальниках на людях себя показывают  :Smilie: 



> С сексуальной осознанностью все обстоит также.Она меняется в зависимоти от всего остального своего ума.Не так ли?


Не уверен. Я, например, сейчас испытываю куда меньший сексуальный интерес, чем это было в 12-13 лет.



> Теперь представьте,что мне внушили с детства как должна складываться моя жизнь,какие мужчины мне должны нравиться,чего я должна хотеть,а потом просто я бы сказала "нагло" решили мою участь.И я уже с детства в пиленках и на мысли остается очень мало времени.Так и пропразибаю до смерти!


А может быть такой вариант, что вам сейчас внушили мысль, что каждый должен быть ответственным. Что вы не должны позволять решать за вас и т.д.? 
А может быть, старая мораль, когда решение отца и матери были законом для детей, более верная? Может быть, это сейчас вы явялетесь результатом промывки мозгов современными "гуманистами"?

----------


## Поляков

> А в 12 можно и отцом стать.


В 12 лет могут и рога вырасти.  :Big Grin:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.04.2009), Raudex (13.04.2009), Тарасова (12.04.2009), Чиффа (11.04.2009), Этэйла (12.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Да уж.....

----------


## Тарасова

Топпер:"А они говорят, что это у нас женщины распущенные: в купальниках на людях себя показывают"

И неоднократно слышала такое.Только вот,когда я вижу непристойность или дикость (которую таковой для себя считаю,например кто-то писает на улице или еще какие гадости),то вовсе не начинаю кричать и свистеть в ответ на это. :Smilie:  
Я хочу сказать,что сами то арабы могут и считать это непристойностью,но только я заметила,что дай им только волю и разрешения они совсем непрочь всегда уподобиться этой непристойности. :Smilie: 
Или вот,когда я например, стою на остановке и вижу как по дорожке идет высокая стройная блондинка,прилично одетая,идет себе по дорожке и никого не трогает,а вокруг рабочие (не знаю какой национальности и культуры,не буду врать,лица во всяком случае смуглые) землю копают или еще чего-то там делают,но вот она проходит мимо и все вдруг останавливаются и начинают свистеть и гудеть вслед,она себе идет и не реагирует,даже не оборачивается.
Вот не знаю какую непристойность можно увидеть в этой блондинке и приписать ей,разве что только ее рождение. :Smilie: 


"А может быть такой вариант, что вам сейчас внушили мысль, что каждый должен быть ответственным. Что вы не должны позволять решать за вас и т.д.? 
А может быть, старая мораль, когда решение отца и матери были законом для детей, более верная? Может быть, это сейчас вы явялетесь результатом промывки мозгов современными "гуманистами"? "

Этот вариант не просто может быть,а обязательный для всех рождающихся людей.В том смысле,что человеку всегда что-то внушают,и в большинстве случаев человек живет в системе и является зложником собственного ума.
Но из всего вышеописанного,могу сделать следующий вывод:помимо воспитания и социальных внушений есть еще личный опыт,наблюдения,размышления и в конце концов выбор.Предпочитаю не свистеть в след блондинке какова бы не была моя культура и внушения. :Smilie: 
Ведь согласитесь,что Вы выбрали свой духовный путь,исходя из опыта и размышлений каких-то,а не только исходя из того,что Вам навязало общество и культура?Или я не права?

"Не уверен. Я, например, сейчас испытываю куда меньший сексуальный интерес, чем это было в 12-13 лет."

А я не уверена,что тому причина только физиологический возраст,а не Ваше преодоление этого интереса или незацикливание на нем (но для этого тоже нужно время),одним словом дело в Вашем уме.
Так я об этом и говорю,что у ребенка все это крайне не осознанно и не осмысленно.Поэтому я не знаю каким образом могут оказать влияния домогания со стороны взрослого на его ум.
А другая странность для меня заключается в том как взрослый человек может испытывать влечение к 12 летнему ребенку.

Понимаете,я просто хочу сказать,что "норма" это понятие большинства,а не понятие "правильности".
Ну вот,например,Будда сказал,что все есть страдание!Но ведь и не все же с этим согласны.Но непонимание людей этого факта,разве отменяет эту истину о страдании?
Кто-то из людей мне долдонит,что то,что животные поедают других животных и один вид живет за счет другого,и все это природа и гармония и все это совсем "нормально".А я про себя думаю,что "ненормально" все это,сансара все это!А многие культуры занимаются жертвоприношением и что?Это не делает меня проницательнее к их культуре,может в силу внушенной мне "гуманности",но исходя из опыта и размышлений я понимаю,разницу между жестокостью и состраданием.
Все это можно тоже отнести к моему мнению,относительно детей и насильной женитьбы! :Smilie: 
Топпер,спасибо,если дочитаете это до конца! :Smilie:  А также спасибо всем кто это дочитает! :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Я хочу сказать,что сами то арабы могут и считать это непристойностью,но только я заметила,что дай им только волю и разрешения они совсем непрочь всегда уподобиться этой непристойности.


Есть такое дело. Ислам вообще больше по внешней стороне работает, а не по внутреннему содержанию.



> Или вот,когда я например, стою на остановке и вижу как по дорожке идет высокая стройная блондинка,прилично одетая,идет себе по дорожке и никого не трогает,.....Вот не знаю какую непристойность можно увидеть в этой блондинке и приписать ей,разве что только ее рождение.


Волосы непокрытые. Это ещё 100 лет назад (да, что сто, ещё семдесят лет назад) на Руси неприличным считалось: женщина без косынки на голове. Даже выражение "опростоволосилась" - оттуда идёт.



> Ведь согласитесь,что Вы выбрали свой духовный путь,исходя из опыта и размышлений каких-то,а не только исходя из того,что Вам навязало общество и культура?Или я не права?


И не только из этих двух альтернатив.



> Так я об этом и говорю,что у ребенка все это крайне не осознанно и не осмысленно.Поэтому я не знаю каким образом могут оказать влияния домогания со стороны взрослого на его ум.


Очень разное. Этот вопрос нуждается в исследовании. Влияние может быть, как резко отрицательным, так и нейтральным. В качестве примера можно вспомнить многочисленные половые связи с мальчиками в Спарте и Японии (в среде самураев). При этом, из них вырастали самые лучшие воины.
Так, что вопрос крайне не простой и не однозначный.



> А другая странность для меня заключается в том как взрослый человек может испытывать влечение к 12 летнему ребенку.


Как написал Артемий Лебедев в своём ЖЖ: "если у неё сиськи выросли - это уже не ребёнок".  12 летние очень разные бывают. Бывают и такие, которые выглядят на 17 - 18 лет. Ничего страшного во влечении к половозрелым, способным уже биологически размножатся особям женского пола я не вижу.
Пророк Мухаммед, вот, вообще на 9 летней женился. И мусульмане, по его примеру, считают это, в принципе, возможным.
Другое дело, что социально, конечно, они ещё слабо готовы к созданию семьи. Но это уже дело местной культуры.  Ибо когда рано выдавали замуж, население росло быстро. А сейчас, когда все говорят об ответственности в вопросе брака - численность населения падает.
Буддийские критерии говорят о нежелательности женитьбы на девушках, находящихся под защитой семьи. Если же местные обычаи дозволяют браки, например, в 14 лет. То в этом нет ничего страшного.



> Понимаете,я просто хочу сказать,что "норма" это понятие большинства,а не понятие "правильности".
> Ну вот,например,Будда сказал,что все есть страдание!Но ведь и не все же с этим согласны.Но непонимание людей этого факта,разве отменяет эту истину о страдании?


Здесь надо различать те или иные запреты, про которые говорил Будда. Есть - безусловные и истинные в любых обстоятельствах.  Например, запрет на убийство. А есть запреты применительные только в рамках конкретной культуры. Они вводятся для того, чтобы не было проблем в данном социуме.



> Все это можно тоже отнести к моему мнению,относительно детей и насильной женитьбы!


Вам никто не запрещает иметь своё мнение.

----------

Raudex (13.04.2009), Тарасова (12.04.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Топпер:"Пророк Мухаммед, вот, вообще на 9 летней женился. И мусульмане, по его примеру, считают это, в принципе, возможным."

Кстати,я вот читала,что он женился,потому что ее опекать некому было,а тогда это было совсем не хорошо,родители у нее умерли.Так что говорят,что из сострадания,а не по другим причинам. :Smilie:  А вообще мусульмне много,что приямлят и оправдывают,но это,как говориться,на их совести! :Smilie: 
Ну вобщем, больше добавить и нечего,я вроде все сказала и Вас вроде тоже поняла,спасибо за ответы. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати,я вот читала,что он женился,потому что ее опекать некому было,а тогда это было совсем не хорошо,родители у нее умерли.Так что говорят,что из сострадания,а не по другим причинам.


Да, есть и такое мнение. Но есть и другое. В итоге он милостиво согласился подождать и не овладевать ею, до тех пор пока у неё не начнётся цикл.



> А вообще мусульмне много,что приямлят и оправдывают,но это,как говориться,на их совести!


Согласен. Но упоминанием про мусульман я хотел продемонстрировать альтернативный подход. И то, как наша собственная культура обуславливает наше восприятие.

----------

Тарасова (12.04.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Топпер:"Согласен. Но упоминанием про мусульман я хотел продемонстрировать альтернативный подход. И то, как наша собственная культура обуславливает наше восприятие. "

Так и я согласна! :Smilie: И тоже своими упоминаниями хотела сказать,что несмотря на социальные внушения и традиционную обусловленность к "правильности" это далеко не всегда имеет отношения,поэтому и сказала о своем отношении к педафилии,исходя из своих личных размышлений,а не социальной навязанностью.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Топпер:"Пророк Мухаммед, вот, вообще на 9 летней женился. И мусульмане, по его примеру, считают это, в принципе, возможным."
> 
> Кстати,я вот читала,что он женился,потому что ее опекать некому было,а тогда это было совсем не хорошо,родители у нее умерли.


поправка. женился на 6 летней. опекать было некому по причине того что он приказал вырезать весь ее род. :Mad:

----------

Дмитрий Певко (14.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.04.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

По поводу Удайина, я в шоке. ладно я не совсем правильно себя веду. но человек ВИДЕЛ САМОГО БУДДУ!!!!!!!!, СЛЫШАЛ САМОГО БУДДУ!!!!!!!!, ИМЕЛ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ СПРОСИТЬ САМОГО БУДДУ!!!!! И после всех этих возможностей так себя вел будучи монахом?!!!!!!!
я никого не осуждаю но я реально в шоке.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Монахи очень разные были. Сам Будда не с самого начала вводил правила Винаи. И даже когда Сарипутта попросил его об этом, Будда говорил:
«Будь терпелив, Сарипутта, будь терпелив. Только один Татхагата знает подходящее для этого время. До тех пор, пока определенные загрязняющие состояние не появятся в Сангхе, Татхагата не провозгласит Правил Дисциплины для учеников и не установит Основные Обеты. Когда такие загрязняющие состояния появятся в Сангхе, тогда Татхагата установит Правил Дисциплины и Основные Обеты для учеников, с целью устранить эти загрязнения.
Когда, Сарипутта, Сангха устоится, полностью разовьется, возвысится в достижениях, величии и эрудированности, омрачающие состояния возникнут в Сангхе. Только тогда Татхагата провозгласит Правила Дисциплины для учеников и установит Основные Обеты, чтобы предотвратить эти загрязнения.
Сарипутта, в Сангхе нет проблем, нет неблагих тенденций, нет пятен, она чиста и утверждена в добродетели. Последний из моих пятисот учеников – Вошедший-В-Поток, не подвержен падению, устойчив и обозначен для просветления». 

Ну, а когда Сангха окрепла и стала пользоваться популярностью, понятно, что в неё стали вступать не только с самыми чистыми побуждениями. Люди - везде люди. Были среди них даже те, кто ругался и плутовал.
Что касается Тхеры Удайны, то ведь с какой стороны посмотреть: человек, конечно, был озабоченный. Но старался таки в меру сил  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.04.2009)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Очень плохо то, что неизвестно, как Будда вывел данный список и почему не дал формулу, при помощи которой он был выведен.


Нашёл формулу  :Big Grin: .

Это есть в Велудварейя Сутте (СН 55.7). Перевода на английский этой сутты я не нашёл, значит надо переводить с пали… Ну что ж, не боги горшки обжигают  :Smilie: 

Puna capara.m, gahapatayo, ariyasāvako iti pa.tisa&#241;cikkhati – ‘yo kho me dāresu cāritta.m āpajjeyya, na meta.m assa piya.m manāpa.m. 
И далее, домохозяева, последователь благородных рассуждает так: "Вот некий человек начнёт ухаживать за моей женой. Мне это не будет приятно и радостно.

Aha&#241;ceva kho pana parassa dāresu cāritta.m āpajjeyya.m, parassapi ta.m assa appiya.m amanāpa.m. 
Если я начну ухаживать за женой другого человека, ему это тоже будет неприятно и печально.

Yo kho myāya.m dhammo appiyo amanāpo, parassa peso dhammo appiyo amanāpo. 
То, что мне неприятно и печально, то и для другого неприятно и печально.

Yo kho myāya.m dhammo appiyo amanāpo, kathāha.m para.m tena sa.myojeyya’nti! 
Что для меня самого неприятно и печально, как я могу причинить это другому человеку?"

So iti pa.tisa"nkhāya attanā ca kāmesumicchācārā pa.tivirato hoti, para&#241;ca kāmesumicchācārā verama.niyā samādapeti, kāmesumicchācārā verama.niyā ca va.n.na.m bhāsati. 
Размышляя так, он сам воздерживается от половой распущенности, других побуждает воздерживаться от неё и говорит о достоинствах отказа от половой распущенности.

Evamassāya.m kāyasamācāro tiko.tiparisuddho hoti.
Вот таким образом этот человек следует благому поведению и чист в трёх аспектах.
[видимо под тремя аспектами здесь понимается: сам воздерживается, других побуждает, восхваляет]


Таким образом, я частично снимаю претензию в том, что формулы нет совсем. Однако эта формула имеет недостатки.

1. В ней говорится только об одном классе женщин - о жёнах. Если остальные типы были выведены по тому же принципу, то в него не должны были попасть незамужние женщины. У незамужних женщин (и неженатых мужчин) нет никаких обязательств верности или обязанности соблюдать целомудрие до некоего "магического" возраста. Также в принципе их нет и у тех людей, кто не вступил в брак официально, пусть даже они и живут вместе.

2. В этой сутте рассматривается только одна схема отношений, когда мужчина и женщина любят друг друга, но кто-то пытается вступить в любовные отношения с одним из них и разрушить их союз. В этом случае он будет причинять неудобства обоим. 
Получается тогда, что важен не брак как таковой, а любовь между людьми. Если два человека любят друг друга, то не стоит разрушать их отношения. Если же они не любят друг друга, то формальное наличие брака не должно быть препятствием для любовных связей с другими людьми. Таким образом, никаких списков "недозволенных женщин" быть не должно и вообще формулировка третьего правила должна быть несколько другой.

3. Сам по себе подход "поставь себя на место другого" может привести к нелепым выводам. У других людей могут быть совершенно другие мысли, чувства и желания. Как следствие, у них будет совершенно другое отношение к ситуации. По мере жизни человека в обществе всегда будут находиться недовольные его поведением, хотя он сам может считать его вполне приемлемым. Возможна и обратная ситуация.
Вот например, есть близкие мне люди, которые недовольны тем, что я практикую Дхамму, посещаю буддийский храм и ритриты… Разве это недовольство является основанием для меня отказаться от практики? Таким образом, одно лишь недовольство людей, даже близких, не даёт права давать этические оценки.

----------

DraviG (13.04.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.04.2009), Raudex (13.04.2009), Сергей А (14.10.2009), Тарасова (16.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 1. В ней говорится только об одном классе женщин - о жёнах. Если остальные типы были выведены по тому же принципу, то в него не должны были попасть незамужние женщины. У незамужних женщин (и неженатых мужчин) нет никаких обязательств верности или обязанности соблюдать целомудрие до некоего "магического" возраста.[


Не забывайте, что это Древняя Индия. Женщину потерявшую невинность до брака, как обычно называют? И как будут относится к половому разбойнику это осуществившему? 



> Получается тогда, что важен не брак как таковой, а любовь между людьми. Если два человека любят друг друга, то не стоит разрушать их отношения. Если же они не любят друг друга, то формальное наличие брака не должно быть препятствием для любовных связей с другими людьми. Таким образом, никаких списков "недозволенных женщин" быть не должно и вообще формулировка третьего правила должна быть несколько другой.


Этот обет принимается, в первую очередь для удобства практики. 
Понятно, что важна любовь между людьми. И разбивание пары - это принесение страданий. я в вихаре, кстати, всегда упоминаю этот момент (про разбитие незарегистрированных пар) при даче Паньча Сила.
Но, кроме любви в обществе есть ещё и закон. И негоже было бы буддистам идти против общественных порядков. Это создало бы ненужные препятствия для практики: преследования царя, недовольство народа и т.п.



> 3. Сам по себе подход "поставь себя на место другого" может привести к нелепым выводам. У других людей могут быть совершенно другие мысли, чувства и желания. Как следствие, у них будет совершенно другое отношение к ситуации. По мере жизни человека в обществе всегда будут находиться недовольные его поведением, хотя он сам может считать его вполне приемлемым. Возможна и обратная ситуация.
> Вот например, есть близкие мне люди, которые недовольны тем, что я практикую Дхамму, посещаю буддийский храм и ритриты… Разве это недовольство является основанием для меня отказаться от практики? Таким образом, одно лишь недовольство людей, даже близких, не даёт права давать этические оценки.


Вообще, золотое правило нравственности "не делай другому того, чего бы не пожелал себе" не Будда придумал. Это нормальный закон функционирования социума.

----------


## ullu

Просто для маленьких девочек и для юных девушек взрослые мужики выглядят противно.
Какое уж там влечение.
И это одна из причин почему педофилия это извращение.

----------


## Топпер

Это если без денег. А если с деньгами, то очень даже ничего.

----------

Raudex (13.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

в 5 лет обычно деньгах не думают )
да и сколько денег не дай вареный лук так и останется вареным луком )

----------

Тарасова (16.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Если такие, то конечно нет. Я думал постарше. Пятилетних злые дядьки мороженным, конфетами и игрушками сооблазняют. А 17 летних уже деньгами.

Хотя, к счастью, не всех.  Но в теме речь, опять же, к счастью, не о пятилетних шла.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Ну. 17ти летние это совсем другое дело . Там уже есть сексуальность + другие желания ( типа денег там или ещё чего такого ) они преображают картинку и делают её привлекательной.

Хотя там тоже есть возрастные и другие ограничения все же.
Это как в анекдоте - я столько не выпью. Только здесь будет - столько денег не напечатают.

----------

Тарасова (16.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Так я об этом и говорю,что у ребенка все это крайне не осознанно и не осмысленно.Поэтому я не знаю каким образом могут оказать влияния домогания со стороны взрослого на его ум.


Это конечно зависит от ситуации. Но ребенок может испугаться или почувствовать отвращение или стыд. А потом перенести это отвращение на себя. 
При этом взрослый человек спокойно разберется со своими эмоциями, ребенок же не сможет этого сделать.

----------


## Топпер

Может. А может быть и совсем по-другому. О чём я и говорю: область туманная и плохо когда всё и всех под одну гребёнку гребут.

----------

Илия (13.04.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

о чем разговор?

----------


## ullu

> Может. А может быть и совсем по-другому. О чём я и говорю: область туманная и плохо когда всё и всех под одну гребёнку гребут.


Вот и возникает тогда вопрос, если мы не можем точно определить причинят наши действия кому-то вред или не причинят, то будет лучше от них воздержаться ?

----------

Тарасова (16.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

я об этом с самого начали и говорил: лучше придерживаться рекоменщаций установленных Буддой и действующего законодательства. Тогда проблем будет меньше.

----------

Ersh (09.06.2009)

----------


## Кхантибало

На эту тему есть интересная статья на английском. Здесь вы можете прочесть её оглавление и проголосовать за её перевод.

----------

Raudex (21.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> я об этом с самого начали и говорил: лучше придерживаться рекоменщаций установленных Буддой и действующего законодательства. Тогда проблем будет меньше.


Лучше вообще с женщинами поосторожнее... -)

----------

Morris Allan (06.09.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Лучше вообще с женщинами поосторожнее... -)


да.
http://i.i.ua/photo/images/pic/7/6/768367_aa274139.jpg

----------

Kunkhyab (22.04.2009), Morris Allan (06.09.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.06.2009)

----------


## Кхантибало

> На эту тему есть интересная статья на английском. Здесь вы можете прочесть её оглавление и проголосовать за её перевод.


Вот что получилось
"Буддизм и секс"
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...1&ProjectID=12

----------

AlekseyE (09.06.2009), Makc (10.06.2009), Morris Allan (06.09.2009), Zom (09.06.2009), Кумо (09.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Замечательно получилось.  Большое спасибо. И вопрос актуальный. Особенно когда увидел книгу "Будда и любовь"

----------

